# Makiwara



## gojukylie (Sep 28, 2003)

The have read so much about Karate masters and their praises about the Makiwara. 
I am interested in hearing comments about practitioners who have used them and whether it has helped you with your training.


----------



## Akashiro Tamaya (Sep 28, 2003)

It works great !  I prefer using kickin drills to toughened up the ball of my foot as well as my shin.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Sep 28, 2003)

I think it's a great tool for conditioning your 'weapons' as well as developing your focus (kime). Haven't used one in years but I had one in my backyard for a while (a traditional makiwara made by king makiwara). 

Did you have some questions in particular?


----------



## gojukylie (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kempo Guy _
> *
> 
> Did you have some questions in particular? *



My brother and myself are looking at getting one to help improve our techniques and stances. I havn't really thought of it in the area of focusing on kicks as mentioned above. That has helped.
I think I will get one but I was interested in hearing about peoples experiences with them, do's and don'ts.


----------



## Kempo Guy (Oct 3, 2003)

I would recommend that when using a makiwara you start slowly. 
Otherwise it may cause impact damage.


----------



## Gama (Oct 4, 2003)

Good article on makiwara 

Another good article


----------



## okinawagojuryu (Oct 7, 2003)

Here's a lil' something I put together a while ago :

http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu/MakiwaraTraining.html

David


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by okinawagojuryu _
> *Here's a lil' something I put together a while ago :
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/fl5/okinawagojuryu/MakiwaraTraining.html
> ...



I like how you mention in your article that makiwara training is *not* for conditioning your knuckles.  I wonder where that misconception came from.  If you wanted to condition your knuckles, there are far better ways to do it.

Makiwara training (with a properly constructed makiwara), develops muscles in the arm for striking targets that will have some give, which is one reason why properly made makiwara posts are not absolutely rigid.  It also helps students to learn how to derive power from their hips.

Don't kick your makiwara.  All your hard work will disappear with a loud crack and turn into two useless hunks of wood 

Cthulhu


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 13, 2003)

Early in my trainning I used the Makiwara. I didnt have much knowled of what I  oing an soon had lage open a where  the skin over my knuckles should have been.  I was lucky not to get an infection .
I did develop caluses after a while and did develop a heavy punch. 
I recomend that anyone doing such training have a good instructor that has done this training and that the person also check with the doctor after a while to see if any dmage has been done


----------

